# Jan Ullrich Bike PORN



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/newsphotos.php?id=/photos/2006/news/may06/may31news/DSCF0219


wooooweee!

Maybe this lightweight beauty will haul him to 2006 Tour victory. 

Anyone know what frame it is? Maybe a one-off Giant? Sure looks hott. :thumbsup: 




"sha-wing!"


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

From reading the article I get the jist that this is not his bike in that he is going to be riding it, but rather his bike company. I couldn't see any logos on that bike that had to do with Giant or TMobile.

I also think it looks rather plain. Steel is the only thing that really revs my engines now


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

wzq622 said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/newsphotos.php?id=/photos/2006/news/may06/may31news/DSCF0219
> 
> 
> wooooweee!
> ...


Anybody read German? Looks like a line of bikes, though this is the first I've heard of it.

http://www.janullrich-bikes.de/

TF


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> Anybody read German? Looks like a line of bikes, though this is the first I've heard of it.
> 
> http://www.janullrich-bikes.de/
> 
> TF


The new Jan-Ullrich-frame collection

The presently most successful and best known German cyclist is Jan Ullrich and can look back on a long, extraordinary career. It would like to transmit this experience and its passion for the wheel sport now at all enthused cyclists. In collaboration with the former racers Tobias stone houses and Rolf way gene man, Jan Ullrich assembled a special frame collection. Above all in the design, Jans ideas were realized and carries each of the frames so unambiguously its handwriting. 

For Jan, wheel sport speed, passion is and elegance - and exactly that is true also of its new race wheels. The Jan-Ullrich-collection consists of three frame models, that are conceived for different target groups - of the ambitious leisure time athlete to the pro - and consider the respective needs. All is joint that they price itself through a high technology level and achievement level and offer therefore special handling characteristics. Each frame is made in Italy careful of hand. In the production, only most modern materials to the use come. 

Above all personality largely is written in Jan Ullrich: Two of the three models are available only as an individual Maßanfertigung. Both frames can be adapted millimeter exact on the body mass of the customer. Equal whether comfort, sportingly, Race or special for ladies - for the respective use, different frame geometries can be made. So a frame, that is voted exactly on the method and mass of the owner, emerges. The Jan-Ullrich-frames stand therefore for Maßanfertigung, Italian frame architecture and European quality. 

The Jan-Ullrich-frames offer not only paramount technology, but rather also something for the eye: Discreet, unmistakable design elements and different La- ckierungen join themselves to a timeless and aesthetic design, that prices itself above all through dear to the detail. The total frame is varnished carefully of hand. Name givers were Jans largest successes: "Campione", "mount Olympus" and "Grand tour". 

The new Jan-Ullrich-frames are over the chosen specialty shop or the Jan-Ullrich-wheels per-Shop in bath Saulgau available.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

whoa!

He's startin his own line of bicycles?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Translation is my friend!

"Each frame is made in Italy *careful of hand*. In the production, *only most modern materials to the use* come. "

Name givers were Jans largest successes: "Campione", "mount Olympus" and "Grand tour".


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Too bad Gary Fisher already has a mountain bike model called Cake.

I think that name would better suit one of Jan's new bikes.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2006/features/ullrich_bikes

QUOTE: And there is still at least one more to come -- a limited edition to be presented at the Eurobike show in Friedrichshafen, Germany, the end of August. It will be a very limited edition according to Ullrich, of perhaps as few as ten frames and it will be "something very special. It's exactly what I would ride myself if I didn't have sponsor obligations."

It would be interesting what drivetrain he would put on these limited editions. If he ends up putting Record on it, it would be an added bonus for Campy users on the never ending Campy-Shimano debate.


----------



## abdou (Feb 18, 2006)

No way he's going to ride that thing; it'll never meet the 6.8 kg limit. The frame tubes look very familiar and so do the lightweight wheels (sheer porn, I agree; I was once given a set, and I thought there was only one wheel in the bag). I'd say; a typically German bike (since they seem to be so obsessed with weight, whereas I'd rather go for a crap before the race and take only 1 drinkbus, to save weight).


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

A thread on weightweenies sussed it out- basically is based around a carbon frame tube kit a ton of other low volume builder are buying from dedacciai-- only with a _much_ bigger mark-up.  


http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17009


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

More hilarity:



> The trio expect (or hope) to sell 400 to 600 frames a year. Steinhauser and Weggenmann are the two business partners (Ullrich is not financially involved), and are also responsible for the technical developments. Ullrich supplied the design ideas.


"I like yellow!"


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*lol*



wzq622 said:


> Too bad Gary Fisher already has a mountain bike model called Cake.
> 
> I think that name would better suit one of Jan's new bikes.


I could have bike line called "Beer", "Ben and Jerry's", "Fried Chicken Finger", or "McGriddle".


----------



## carlos (May 26, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> A thread on weightweenies sussed it out- basically is based around a carbon frame tube kit a ton of other low volume builder are buying from dedacciai-- only with a _much_ bigger mark-up.
> 
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17009


bigger mark-up? just reminded me what trek have been doing on the past 8 years.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I wonder if the bike*

starts out really heavy in January but quickly drops kilos in June


----------

